# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  من واسه بالا رفتن معدل اقدام به دیپلم مجدد کردم

## منتظر المهدی

*بنام خدا
سلام 

من اقدام به دیپلم مجدد کردم
واسه بالا رفتن معدل

رشتم انسانی بود (* دیپلم اولم *) و شهریور اقدام به دیپلم معارف اسلامی کردم
همه درسای انسانی و معارف یکیه فقط ۵ تا درس معارف با انسانی فرق میکنه که باید اون ها رو امتحان میدادم
رفتم ثبت نام کردمو هر هفته ۳۰۰ کیلومتر رو طی میکردم تا به مقصد برسم ساعت ۸ صبح ( اخه شهرمون مدرسه معارف نداشت ...
از ۵ تا درس تونستم ۳ تاش رو پاس کنم! ۲ تاش رو نرسیدم ... بدلیل فشرده بودن چون امروز یه امتحان بود فرداش یه امتحان ۲ تاش رو نگه داشتم دی ماه ایشالا
ولی یه مشکلی بود ...

من میدونستم معدلم نمیره بالا ...
چون نمرات کتبی سال سوم رو تطبیق میدادن و درسایی مثل زبان فارسی و یا زبان انگلیسی که مشترک هستن رو چون تو دیپلم اولم* *پاس کرده بودم تطبیق دادم تا ۵ تا درس غیرمشترک رو امتحان بدم ...
ولی میدونستم معدل کل ام بالا نمیره!
بعد از تموم شدن امتحانا فهمیدم که میشه دروس مشترک رو هم برداشت!!!
اینو فهمیدم هم ناراحت شدم که چرا شهریور نفهمیدم
از یه طرفم خوشحال که دی بردارم ایشالا تا بره بالا نمره

رفتم آموزش پرورش استانمون پرسیدم گفتن میری ویرایش تطبیق میزنی دروس مشترک رو برمیداری!
ولی باز من مطمئن نشدم ...
گفتم شاید نشه
از یه طرفم خوشحالم نگه داشتم ۲ تا درسو واسه دی
چون دیپلم صادر میشد و نمیشد کلا

حالا نظر شما چیه؟
بنظرتون میتونم دروس مشترک رو بردارم دی ماه؟
کلا از انسانی جدا میشه اونوقت
آیا چیزی به اسم ویرایش داریم؟
مسئول امتحانات کل استانمون گفت میشه
شما نظرتون چیه رفقا؟؟

**سپاس
*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام 

ببینید بنده یه زمانی می خواستم واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم ( رشتم تجربی هست و میخواستم دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیرم ) ...

وقتی مراجعه کردم به مدرسه بزرگسالان ، مسئول مربوطه بهم گفت که باید تمام درسا رو دوباره امتحان بدی ( حتی درسای مشترک ریاضی و تجربی رو ) + چند تا درس دیگه ... 

خوب بنده هم میخواستم این کار رو انجام بدم که یادمه اون سال ، موقع ثبت نام کنکور یه تبصره به دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور اضافه کردن به این مضمون که :
"کسانی که دارای دو یا چند دیپلم هستند ، فقط نمرات دیپلم مرتبطشون  داخل کنکورشون موثر واقع می شه ..."

و چون بنده میخواستم کنکور تجربی اون سال رو شرکت کنم ، قاعدتا از نمرات و معدل دیپلم ریاضیم با توجه به این بند داخل دفترچه ، نمی تونستم استفاده کنم... 

رو همین حساب اون زمان ، بنده هم بی خیال گرفتن دیپلم مجدد شدم ... 

این تبصره از اون سال به بعد داخل دفترچه ی ثبتنام کنکور دائما می یاد ... 

حالا شما هم باید ببینی که میخوای داخل کنکور چه رشته ای شرکت کنی ، و بعد باید بری دنبال دیپلم مجدد...

اینا رو گفتم که با چشم باز مسیرت روانتخاب کنی ...*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

وقتی اثرش مثبت شده برا چی دیپلم مجدد؟ الان معدل بالای دیپلم به چه دردت می خوره؟

----------


## alirezasavary

داداش این کارت فقط اتلاف وقت و هزینس این همه راه بکوبی بری و کلی زحمت بکشی که آخرشم فرقی برات ایجاد نشه؟ببین داداش وقتی تاثیر معدل تو کنکور مثبته فقط وقتی رتبت خیلی داغون باشه معدل کمی رتبه ات رو جابجا میکنه وگرنه توی رتبه های زیر 10 هزار منطقه معمولا تاثیر مثبتی نداره

----------

